# Save Image to DB and set ImageView



## new Android (11. Jul 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Beispiel-Code oder besser einem Tutorial.

Ich möchte gerne ein Bild mit der Camera aufnehmen, via Intent angetriggert funktioniert das auch schon. Dieses Bild möchte Ich dann in einer DB ablegen. Gibt es hierzu Tutorials oder Beispiele? Bei google finde Ich leider nur Beiträge welche ein Image von einem Server laden. Ich möchte jedoch das keine anderer auf meine Bilder via browser zugreifen kann.
Was Ich also gerne implementieren würde ist:
Nach dem Click auf ein ImageView oder QuickContactBadge (wo ist der unterschied?) kann Ich via Camera ein Bild aufnehmen, dieses wird nach Bestätigung in eine DB geschrieben (bzw. der Pfad) und das jpg wird in einen Ordner (der nicht von anderen eingesehen werden kann) auf dem Server abgelegt und letztlich wird das Bild auf der ImageView angezeigt. 

Wäre sehr dankbar für Tipps, Links und Beispiele.
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## dzim (11. Jul 2014)

Ein paar Threads vor deinem wurde schon mal die Frage nach dem Aufnehmen des Bilds geklärt.

http://www.java-forum.org/mobile-ge...ilder-telefonspeicher-galeriedarstellung.html

Wie du es dann an einen Server schickst: Im Android SDK ist eine ältere Version von Apache HTTP Client enthalten. Verwende die dafür.


----------

